# need a place to rent



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

hi can anyone help we need a 3 or 4 bedroom place to rent long term in the alicante area of spain please kim x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kim duffy said:


> hi can anyone help we need a 3 or 4 bedroom place to rent long term in the alicante area of spain please kim x


have a look in the 'useful links' sticky - there are links to national agents there


do you mean Alicante city or province?


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

*kim*

ok will look thank you kimxx


----------



## Ettylou (Apr 22, 2011)

kim duffy said:


> hi can anyone help we need a 3 or 4 bedroom place to rent long term in the alicante area of spain please kim x


Try looking on Think Spain website they have lots of good rentals x


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

*need place to rent by june*

hi posted before need a 3 or 4 bedroom property to long term rent fully furnished ,if you could please get in touch if you have anything or know of anyone , have searched the property part on here didnt find anything kim xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kim duffy said:


> hi posted before need a 3 or 4 bedroom property to long term rent fully furnished ,if you could please get in touch if you have anything or know of anyone , have searched the property part on here didnt find anything kim xxx


did you look at all the links on this post from the useful links sticky??

I think your big problem is that June is at the beginning of the summer season so people might well be holding out for high earning summer lets


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

hi hun i did yes there were some but not quite what we were looking for xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kim duffy said:


> hi hun i did yes there were some but not quite what we were looking for xxxx


none of them??

just on the first link there are over 400 3 bed houses in the alicante province


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

As has been said before, you are unlikely to find a long term let at this time of the year at a reasonable price.

Where we live 2 bedroom houses which are about €500 per month long term can get €700 per week during July and August.


----------



## kim duffy (Jan 31, 2011)

Ettylou said:


> Try looking on Think Spain website they have lots of good rentals x


will take a look tonight thank you x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've merged your threads Kim.

please stop posting new threads for the same question - you are quite likely to get less answers, rather than more, when you duplicate your posts


----------

